# Quantil-Formatierung (Excel 2007) - Verständnisfrage



## Perlmann (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich hätte da gern mal eine Verständnisfrage zur bedingten Formatierung in Excel 2007.

Ich habe einen Datenliste von Artikeln (hier mit Ersatznamen).
In den Datenspalten (beides gleiche Werte) befinden sich die Umsatzsummen zu einem bestimmten Zeitraum.

Daten siehe Anlage (weiter unten)

Wenn ich die Datenspalte über die bedingte Formatierung (4 Pfeile(farbig) mit dem Typ "Prozent" formatiere, ergibt sich die erste Datenspalte

Wenn ich die Datenspalte über die bedingte Formatierung (4 Pfeile(farbig) mit dem Typ "Quantil" formatiere, ergibt sich die zweite Datenspalte

Die Formatierung der ersten Datenspalte ergibt das erwartete Ergebnis (das ich aber eigentlich als Quantile betrachte), das Ergebnis der zweiten Spalte ist mir ein Rätsel.

Kann mir jemand erklären, wie diese Formatierung (bzw das Ergebnis) zu erklären ist?

Herzlichen Dank
Phil


----------

